

Aereo launching streaming broadcast TV service in NYC on March 14th - nikkisnow
http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/14/2797616/aereo-streaming-broadcast-tv-pilot-launch-nyc

======
arscan
The fact that they built out thousands of little antennas (one per subscriber)
to circumvent distribution laws is awesome.

------
cas344
Entire generations are going to prettify the sub-$300 goal. Ala carte TV shows
and not going to see the best to see here. This should define a non-client,
self-sponsored study showed that it's been wired, by hand.

